# Golden Worms!!!!! WITH TEETH



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

The little yellow Schleg sloughed this morning so as usual out came the Camera and out onto my wifes orchid went the snake.

This is a little poser and sits quite happily whilst being photographed.

Hope you like them!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

wicked he's cute!


----------



## leadly (Jul 22, 2008)

What an awesome colour!! love it


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Although yellow schlegs seem to be popular I'm looking forward to getting grey and green morphs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

wow really beautiful. such a gorgeous colour :flrt:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

If it was not so deadly i would have one lol


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

just simply stunning

and cute to boot

:2thumb:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Now that is one beautiful snake.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

gorgeous 

these really are fave hot


----------



## Ashley cook (Sep 13, 2008)

*looks amazing.*

nice looking snake. must be a sign only comes in yellow because it works for it.


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

A beautiful snake and great photos!:mf_dribble:


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

fantastic snake (green with envy)


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

I think the Eyelash Vipers are my favourite looking venomous of all.In the flesh they are simply breath taking.Fast little gits too!


----------



## gaspanic (Sep 1, 2008)

:flrt: *dribble*


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

stunning snake :flrt:
wish i had the :censor: to even think about ever owning and getting the lisence for one of those


----------



## Baby_DJ (Sep 24, 2008)

What a little cutie:flrt:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

My fave snakes. and thats a particular cracker. i like the red and green 'xmas tree' schlegs.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is bloody beatifull!


----------



## Casper11 (Aug 18, 2008)

Love it :mf_dribble:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

stunning


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

thats is one great looking snake


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

this has to be the most beautiful DWA ever


----------

